# Talk to me about dog runs



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

I'm thinking about making an outdoor dog run.

I don't know anything about what is a good design, placement in proximity to house/trees, size, types of shelter, what is a good footing/flooring. I've seen everything from concrete (which I think would be most secure and easy to clean, but maybe is hard on their paws?), to grass to pebbles.

Does anyone have pictures they can share?

Do you leave your dogs in runs unattended?

I'm thinking in lieu of crating her if it's a nice day and I need to run errands, I could throw her outside. How long can you leave a dog out in a run? Do you ever leave them out in a run all day while you're away at work? 

Are they ok on their own? (I only have one dog, although building two runs side by side might be an option as my parent's have a Lab that she adores)

The dog would not be living outside, I'm just thinking about an alternative to her going to daycare ($$$) every day and/or having to be crated.

One of my big concerns is that I live in the country with a healthy coyote population. Obviously if the run is designed to be GSD proof, it should also be coyote proof, but should I put an enclosure around the run for a buffer zone?

Advice?? Thanks!


----------



## mssandslinger (Sep 21, 2010)

are you building right off your house? i have a 15ft by 10ft outside kennel that i keep them in when the weather is nice. How much room are you thinking?


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

I'm thinking fairly large. I'll try to get a picture, I was looking at the pictures from the mls listing, but they don't show that side of the house very well.

It would have to be free standing, I can't get right up to the house where I want it.

I'll try to get the pic up soon


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

blackshep said:


> I'm thinking about making an outdoor dog run.
> 
> I don't know anything about what is a good design, placement in proximity to house/trees, size, types of shelter, what is a good footing/flooring. I've seen everything from concrete (which I think would be most secure and easy to clean, but maybe is hard on their paws?), to grass to pebbles.
> 
> ...


A lot of good questions, and not all yes/no answers really. 

I don't know anything about what is a good design, placement in proximity to house/trees, size, types of shelter, what is a good footing/flooring. I've seen everything from concrete (which I think would be most secure and easy to clean, but maybe is hard on their paws?), to grass to pebbles.

A good design is one where the dog has enough room to run and move freely, the bigger the better within reason, a good starting place is 10'x15'. Having it connected to the house makes it easy to just open the door in the morning and let him out, but the dog might decide to chew the siding off your house. The best flooring is something like concrete that the dog cannot dig himself out of, and will not become mud if it starts to sprinkle, so that your dog is not a mud puppy when you come home. Coming home to a mud puppy once is not the end of the world, give the dog a bath, but day after day it gets old, and the dog will likely spend a LOT more time in the kennel. Concrete is good for the feet and promotes a good compact foot, but I like to provide them a plank (4x8') that will give them a resting place up off the concrete. You can also use cots for this. 

Do you leave your dogs in runs unattended? 

Yes. No collars. 

I'm thinking in lieu of crating her if it's a nice day and I need to run errands, I could throw her outside. How long can you leave a dog out in a run? Do you ever leave them out in a run all day while you're away at work? 

Yes I do leave them out all day while I am at work. they have to have a shelter to go in if it rains/snows, they have to have protection from the sun (sun screen or shade), they have to have a bucket of water. And they are not alone, there are other dogs near them in their kennels.

Are they ok on their own? (I only have one dog, although building two runs side by side might be an option as my parent's have a Lab that she adores)

A single dog left for hours on end outside is likely to bark, whine, chew, and be a nuisance. They will bark at anything that moves. And the neighbors will not appreciate it. 

The dog would not be living outside, I'm just thinking about an alternative to her going to daycare ($$$) every day and/or having to be crated.

I think a kennel is a great idea for every dog, and I am really not a fan of day care, but to do a kennel properly, it really isn't a cheap alternative. It is good that the dog will be living inside, and you might want to invest in a baby gate and train your dog while you are there what she can and cannot chew on, start leaving her in a small gated safe area until she is ready to have more freedom.

One of my big concerns is that I live in the country with a healthy coyote population. Obviously if the run is designed to be GSD proof, it should also be coyote proof, but should I put an enclosure around the run for a buffer zone?

Yes, you really should have an enclosure around the run. It is nice to be able to open your door and your dog is still safe while you take the dog to its kennel. I also have the top of my kennels fenced so there is no climbing out to find prospective mates. And yes, the kennels need to be able to hold a GSD (or keep out a coyote -- though coyotes usually do not want to go up and bother a barking GSD).

Does anyone have pictures they can share?

I do:

This is the patio area, it is securely fenced like a kennel but not covered over. Cots are nice for a resting place. There is a doggy door to the inside on this, but they did decide to chew part of the siding:









This is a row of three 10'x15' kennels. I put sunscreens on top. The shelter inside is 8'x4', tall enough to put a dog house inside, but low enough for them to jump up on top of and lie on:









They do like to be on top, and the privacy fencing does help with the neighbors:









Doggy doors are nice, IF you have a secure run on the outside with something like concrete so they cannot become mud puppies and then jump on your bed and couch, or bring a tree into the house. Also skunks and raccoons will come through if there is no GSD guarding it. I usually have an x-pen connected to the wall on the other side of the doggy door to contain them when I am not home:









Having a securely fenced area around your kennels provides an area for more exercise, training, and keeps the pup out of your way when you are cleaning or hosing their area:









This privacy fencing is very cheap, and only looks strong. I would not leave these dogs out there all day with just these panels holding them. But while I am out there, it is great because it keeps them safely in the yard while I am doing my work. And the neighbors can use their yard without my dogs letting them know they see them. Your outer perimeter fencing does not have to be wonderful, it just has to look substantial, and it will protect your dog from children and critters, and in some ways it will protect them from themselves:


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Just a few notes from lessons learned:

If you go chain link, go the with the stronger link. Although more expensive, it'll save you money in the end. A determined dog can and will break through the cheap stuff. 

As Selzer stated above, a raised area not only provides comfort, but allows the dog to get away from any pesky insects that might invade the flooring (ie. fire ants). Also in the event of adverse weather where water might stand, the dog can rest out of the wetness. 

Because your dog has NEVER climbed a fence, or dug it's way out, never assume it won't happen. Every dog that has climbed a fence or dug it's way out had a first time.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Lilie said:


> Just a few notes from lessons learned:
> 
> If you go chain link, go the with the stronger link. Although more expensive, it'll save you money in the end. A determined dog can and will break through the cheap stuff.
> 
> ...


I agree, I use 9 gage wire for the fencing and the gates. To cover over the top, I go with 11 gage. Oh and 6' high is a minimum height so that cleaning is easy. But, if you have snow accumulate, you might have several inches less -- I crack my head regularly in the winter, because I don't remember to duck where the 2x4s are located.

And, use sun screens NOT tarp over the top. The rain has to be able to come through or it will gather above and the weight of it can damage or collapse the structure. If it snows where you are, remove the sunscreens and store them for the winter.


----------



## x0emiroxy0x (Nov 29, 2010)

**OFF TOPIC**

Selzer,

Every time you post pictures I want more, more, more because you rarely do! I love seeing your setup and your beautiful dogs. I click on any thread you make to see if there are more pics lol


----------



## Mooch (May 23, 2012)

My dog run is not very big and I had no choice as I'm renting and it came attached to the shed already. It's enough space for the 2 dogs and I have had 3 share it over night. 
It's about 3 meters from my bedroom window so I can hear if there is any commotion outside and I can see the outside part if I look out the window  
It's probably about 10m long and about 2m wide and mostly under cover. It has a small outside area that is enclosed by mesh and has shade cloth on top.
The floor is crushed rock but this winter I put down pallets and rubber matting on top of those to keep it a bit cleaner and dryer (we've had a LOT of rain this winter). 
The back part is still gravel which is great as they tend to go to the toilet there and it's easy to pick up.
The small kennel has now been replaced by a bigger one because Hex didn't fit anymore - and they do love sleeping on top of it LOL.

My dogs are only locked in there over night or if I have to confine them for some other reason during the day, otherwise they spend the day in the backyard which is fenced. (the backyard fence goes right around the house and shed/dog run so the door to the run is open during the day- and they do go and sleep in there by choice).
I have no qualms about leaving them in the run for the day if necessary I prefer it to crating them. 
Sorry about the bad picture quality it was getting dark when I took those


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

Thanks everyone! That gives me some stuff to think about.

This is the side of the house I was thinking about putting the run, sorry it's not the best angle, but I think I'll have room to do it. 


















Not the best picture, but on the left there is a little nook by the house I was thinking might work - this is the opposite side of the house from where my first choice is, but it's off the garage:










Front of house basically from the soccer net to the volleyball pit (neither of which are used lol) - probably the best spot as far as not making an eyesore, but it's the furthest away from the house, so not super convenient. It's a nice spot though and has some shelter from the trees and a nice level surface with no septic, gardens or gas lines to worry about working around.










I'm thinking concrete would be best then for flooring, good pints about the gauge of wire.

selzer, thanks for all the great pics, your dogs are beautiful too!

I have to think about where I should put the runs. Ideally I want them out the side of the house that I put the first pictures, but there is a septic bed on the left hand side of the picture, which means I'd have to have it over to the other side. It might make more sense to put the on the other side or out the front. Out the front would put it further away from the house though, but it's a nice level spot on the edge of a treed area.


----------



## Mooch (May 23, 2012)

What a lovely property!!!  
May I ask which state you live in? We don't get lovely snow like that 

I think the spot on the left in your 3rd picture would work really well, it's a bit enclosed.
Might be worth while checking where the sun is at different times of the day, is it always shady in that area or does it get full sun at midday?


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

Thanks! I love it in the country  there's a horse barn actually maybe I should just throw her into a stall. lol But I think she'd get bored not being able to see outside.

I live in Canada (southern Ontario) actually and NO it's not snowy here yet!  Those were the mls listing pictures from a couple of years ago.

The first choice side is a south exposure (some trees on the south side, so there's shade in summer). 

Then the other side is a north exposure (with the house on the south side of where the run would be). 

The front of the house (with soccer net) is an East exposure, but there are trees on the east side of the property. 

If that makes sense...


----------



## jae (Jul 17, 2012)

If you have a room you can confine him to, that also has a door to lead outside, that is what I fenced my run around. It's worked great, and is totally cheap chicken wire, but he won't knock it over; he's lazy like that.

Though, sometimes I find branches and twigs in the house


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

blackshep said:


> Thanks everyone! That gives me some stuff to think about.
> 
> 
> 
> Not the best picture, but on the left there is a little nook by the house I was thinking might work - this is the opposite side of the house from where my first choice is, but it's off the garage:


One thing about having a lot of dogs, you are always thinking what you would do with this or that to put up a kennel area. 

Like with this view. If this was my house, in that cubby hole area, if it is not concrete, I would concrete the whole area and then put up a good strong fence at least six foot tall between the house and the garage, with a gate panel. 

Then I would make that area my little patio and put some good unlikely to be chewed patio furniture and a picnic table out there. 

If possible, I would put in a doggy door either in the garage or into the house, where I could ex-pen off a 4x4 or 4x6' area. Then when I went to leave, I would just "kennel" the dog in the house, and shut the x-pen gate. It would depend on how likely it is for someone to go into your back yard and leave your gate open on whether I would check that though. When you are home, the x-pen is open and the dog carries himself outside to potty. I also keep the water bucket outside because GSDs are terrible drinkers. 

If the X-pened area was in the garage, I would use a 48 inch tall x-pen and an x-pen cover. You can affix it to the garage wall with clips and eyelits (they self-tap and have a ring on one end that you can attach a clip like the end of a leash, it works great). You can affix the grid cover also with clips. And I would put a dog house right inside the x-pen in the garage. That way, when you go to leave, just open one of those doors and put the dog in the back yard. If it is warm, he can go through the doggy door into the cool garage and lay on the floor. If it is cold, he can get into his dog house. When you get back, you can open the door and the dog is not full of mud. 

The only concern then is if the dog decides that siding is tasty. If the dog is out of the chewing stage, that is unlikely to be a problem, and if you leave an antler or some good bones around he may not decide to chew you out of house and home.


----------

